# Best gun



## greenheadfallon (Oct 19, 2005)

What do you all think the best rifle for deer, antelope and elk is. Caliber, Scope, rifle, ammo, etc.


----------



## Chris Schulz (Sep 7, 2004)

7mm or a 270


----------



## ND decoy (Feb 1, 2003)

My personal favorite is remington sendero (sp) stainless stalker in the 7mm rem. mag. with my Ziess scope (can't remember the model). I do know that this scope is the best I have ever used or even looked threw. Also remember how long I saved to pay ofr the damn thing to. Every time I trade guns the scope stays with me. Oh and butler creek scope covers are a must.

I truely believe that the scope is more important than the rifle. Most guns are pretty close when it come down to it, but with scopes there is a world of difference. This is one of those areas were you do get what you pay for.


----------



## bwnelson (Oct 29, 2002)

Everybody has their preference, but I'm thinking my Rem 700 Mountain Rifle in .280 with a 2.5-8 B&C Reticle Leupy is all I need from Rocky to Bullwinkle.

Bullet construction is far more important than the barrel or chamber it comes out of. This year I loaded 140 gr Triple Shocks over 55 gr H4350 to 2950 or so and was very impressed by the bullet. 7mm hole in, chest cavity turned into a bloody smoothie, Big f n hole going out. I'd shoot that bullet at anything on this continent short of a great bear.

In the off season I think I'll play with loading 120 gr TSX and 120 Nosler Ballistic Tips to see whether the gun likes either of them any better (trying to improve on .8" groups) and will probably lighten the trigger and do glass bed job.


----------



## bwnelson (Oct 29, 2002)

Everybody has their preference, but I'm thinking my Rem 700 Mountain Rifle in .280 with a 2.5-8 B&C Reticle Leupy is all I need from Rocky to Bullwinkle.

Bullet construction is far more important than the barrel or chamber it comes out of. This year I loaded 140 gr Triple Shocks over 55 gr H4350 to 2950 or so and was very impressed by the bullet. 7mm hole in, chest cavity turned into a bloody smoothie, Big f n hole going out. I'd shoot that bullet at anything on this continent short of a great bear.

In the off season I think I'll play with loading 120 gr TSX and 120 Nosler Ballistic Tips to see whether the gun likes either of them any better (trying to improve on .8" groups) and will probably lighten the trigger and do glass bed job.


----------



## purepower (Sep 11, 2004)

.270wsm packs a punch but yet fast and fairly flat!!!


----------



## goosehtr4life (Dec 16, 2002)

I'll put a .280 up against any gun for deer....As my friend says, the gun just hates deer...I have four friends I hunt with that is all they use.

We all shoot 140grain bullet and it doesn't matter the distance..when the deer is hit it just simply turfs...no questions asked....Very little recoil..a great gun...for scopes a variex 2 or 3 or a Nikon Monarch are all great scopes...


----------



## TN.Frank (Nov 12, 2005)

Any good quality Bolt Action rifle in 270Win, 280 Rem, or the good 'ol 30-06 ctg. is plenty of gun for deer or Elk and they all shoot flat enough for shots at 400 yrds. on antelope. Top it with a quality 2-7x and you've got a winner. If you'll be hunting in more woods and brush you can back the scope down to 1.5-6x and still be good to go out to 400 yrds easy. One of my pet peeves is people "over scoping" their guns, the second is people putting "see thru" rings on their guns so they can use the iron sights because they've over scoped. Get a variable with a low enough power to use in the woods and a high enough power to take that 300-400 yrd. shot and be done with it, geeze, LOL.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I have a Tika T3 7mm Rem mag with a Vx-II 6x18 AO. I shoot 140 grain winchester accubond bullets. That combo has busted a muley and elk this year. it is flat shooting and very accuracte. But to say it is the best is wrong. I think it is a great gun for me. Guns are like women....everyone has there certain type. 
I don't think I have too much scope but others will disagree. The 6 power is perfect for close shots and the 18 will let me reach out and touch them. I am shooting 2.5" groups at 200 yards with factory ammo. I think that is damn good. I can't wait until I start to reload and then see what I can do.
My advise is to find one that fits u and get out and shoot it! :sniper:


----------



## headhunter (Oct 10, 2002)

For deer up to Elk ...preferably my favorite is around a 300 win mag....But I don't like the recoil so I shoot a 7MAG. 700 Rem. Light for Elk in my Opinion but I know the gun too...thats important. I'd never take a 270 on a serious Elk hunt personally.


----------



## TN.Frank (Nov 12, 2005)

http://hunting.about.com/od/guns/l/aasttopriflecar.htm
Here's a good link that'll give you some info. on ctg. sellection.


----------



## ND decoy (Feb 1, 2003)

For me I think that the 7mm rem. mag. is the best caliber if you had to choose just one for hunting all western game. If I was putting a wish list together it would read like this.

.257 weatherby mag. for Antelope and whitetail
7mm rem. mag. for whitetail, mule deer and elk
7mm stw mag. for mule deer and elk
.338 ultra mag. for elk and moose

I have hunted elk with the 7mm rem mag. and the 7mm stw mag. and have had great results with both.

I have never hunted elk with the 338 ultra but one of my partners does and when you hit an elk with one of these you know the game is over.

I believe bullet selection is just as important as choosing the caliber. I also believe having confidence in yourself and what your shooting is very important.

My uncle shoots his 30-06 for every thing and I would put his trophy room up against anybody's. It is the only rifle he has ever owned and he knows that gun and he knows exactly what he can do with it.


----------



## John M (Oct 24, 2005)

remington model 700, 7mm short action ultra mag i swear that round is the best for dropping a deer consistently and it doesnt kick that much so its always easy to bolt another round in, ive shot 3 deer in the gut with this rifle and they dropped on the spot, and for the scope, its one of the best ive ever used, a burr's blackdiamond 3x9x12 it lets lots of light in so its easier to see out of.
Just my opinion
~John M


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

This a great caliber that will take take all of those down well, and because it's a Short Mag it will be a lighter, mountain type gun. And light is nice. But it is flatter shooting, more velocity, and more knockdown power then a .300 win mag.

For elk though, I'd shoot a .338 Win Mag. or the new .325 WSM.

These new Short Mag's are awesome. They do everything their big brothers do in a smaller, shorter, lighter package.

A .270 Winchester Short Mag (WSM) would also be ok....especially if u do more deer and pronghorn hunting. But the reach will be better the .300 WSM for animals like pronghorn...and more powerful to those farther distances.

:sniper:


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

This a great caliber that will take take all of those down well, and because it's a Short Mag it will be a lighter, mountain type gun. And light is nice. But it is flatter shooting, more velocity, and more knockdown power then a .300 win mag.

For elk though, I'd shoot a .338 Win Mag. or the new .325 WSM.

These new Short Mag's are awesome. They do everything their big brothers do in a smaller, shorter, lighter package.

A .270 Winchester Short Mag (WSM) would also be ok....especially if u do more deer and pronghorn hunting. But the reach will be better the .300 WSM for animals like pronghorn...and more powerful to those farther distances.


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

This a great caliber that will take take all of those down well, and because it's a Short Mag it will be a lighter, mountain type gun. And light is nice. But it is flatter shooting, more velocity, and more knockdown power then a .300 win mag.

For elk though, I'd shoot a .338 Win Mag. or the new .325 WSM.

These new Short Mag's are awesome. They do everything their big brothers do in a smaller, shorter, lighter package.

A .270 Winchester Short Mag (WSM) would also be ok....especially if u do more deer and pronghorn hunting. But the reach will be better the .300 WSM for animals like pronghorn...and more powerful to those farther distances.


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

This a great caliber that will take take all of those down well, and because it's a Short Mag it will be a lighter, mountain type gun. And light is nice. But it is flatter shooting, more velocity, and more knockdown power then a .300 win mag.

For elk though, I'd shoot a .338 Win Mag. or the new .325 WSM.

These new Short Mag's are awesome. They do everything their big brothers do in a smaller, shorter, lighter package.

A .270 Winchester Short Mag (WSM) would also be ok....especially if u do more deer and pronghorn hunting. But the reach will be better the .300 WSM for animals like pronghorn...and more powerful to those farther distances.


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

This a great caliber that will take take all of those down well, and because it's a Short Mag it will be a lighter, mountain type gun. And light is nice. But it is flatter shooting, more velocity, and more knockdown power then a .300 win mag.

For elk though, I'd shoot a .338 Win Mag. or the new .325 WSM.

These new Short Mag's are awesome. They do everything their big brothers do in a smaller, shorter, lighter package.

A .270 Winchester Short Mag (WSM) would also be ok....especially if u do more deer and pronghorn hunting. But the reach will be better the .300 WSM for animals like pronghorn...and more powerful to those farther distances.


----------



## agrotom (Sep 14, 2004)

If I had to have one rifle it would be my Ruger number one in 30-06. Handloads for Elk and deer would include the Speer Grand Slam bullets. My Ruger is topped with a Pentax 3-9 scope. :sniper:


----------

